# What Would it Take to Make My Own Recurve Bow Strings



## BogenDan (Dec 12, 2016)

I have been in the habit of having strings made for years but recently the quality has worsened, so I figure, what have I got to loose? What techniques, materials and equipment would I need to make my own strings at home.

Thanks!


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

Here is your list:

1. string jig (get a good and stiff one, this is quite important for quality, e. g. consistent strand tension)
2. serving tool-thingamajig 
3. knife/scissors
4. lighter
5. string material
6. serving material
7. knowledge of how to make a string (which you could find on YT among others)
8. Time and patience (with practice a string can be made in less than an hour)
9. Pen and paper to write out the strings specifications etc.
10. Money to buy all that stuff :wink:

I'd advise you to have your string jig at a comfortable height

And that's pretty much it.

for reference I didn't find any string jig available in the $100 range so I made my own from some 1 1/2" square tubing, 9/16" threaded rods and whatnot. Nice and stiff and good consistent string quality!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good list above. If you're at all handy and have built things before, a string jig isn't that tough to make. I built one out an elctricians unistrut and concrete anchor bolts, using a single 1x2x12" piece of red oak as the cross member. It cost me $27 in materials and about an hour of my time, and I've used now for 13 years to build countless strings.


----------



## BogenDan (Dec 12, 2016)

I consider myself relatively handy so I'll give it a go building my own! Would you recommend any specific plans or are there any available?


----------



## BogenDan (Dec 12, 2016)

Also, are there different techniques for making strings, if so which would be best for Olympic Recurve?

Additionally, Can and should more that one color be used to make a string and what kind of deleterious effect can that have on your shooting?


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I built this jig.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1740149&highlight=El-Cheapo

the latest plans are on a drop box link from the person who started that thread... https://www.dropbox.com/s/iy7pu9gxy7ogf3c/El-Cheap-O 3.14.ppsx?dl=0

I highly recommend doing some kind of uni-strut solution over a board with nails.
My string quality is really much better with the ability to stretch, and put on the servings with a tight string on the jig.

There are variations of the uni-strut design. Search Youtube for string jigs. Sean's Outdoor channel has one that is easier to build.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

BogenDan said:


> Also, are there different techniques for making strings, if so which would be best for Olympic Recurve?
> 
> Additionally, Can and should more that one color be used to make a string and what kind of deleterious effect can that have on your shooting?


Yes, there are different techniques for making strings, and for doing end serving. I prefer now to do tag end loops as opposed to serving the loops. this is described in the El-Cheapo manual link.
I started out making single colors, and now I do 2 color strings.
I don't see the different colors of the string when I shoot, they are too close to my eye to make anything out other than the blur.

You can also do flemish twist strings, which I don't know how to do.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

BogenDan said:


> Additionally, Can and should more that one color be used to make a string and what kind of deleterious effect can that have on your shooting?


When you line up your string to your riser and they're the same color, it might become harder. And florescent string colors can have wonderful effects in different lighting (shooting from light -> dark).


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

BogenDan said:


> I consider myself relatively handy so I'll give it a go building my own! Would you recommend any specific plans or are there any available?


https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~archery/wp-content/uploads/docs/string-jig.pdf


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I would recommend you only do 1 colour to start off with & dont forget a tape measure
Like limbwalker said you can make a cheap 1 to start off & see what you think then maybe latter get a better 1


----------



## MichaelBrock (Jan 12, 2017)

I am only 4 weeks into learning about recurve archery and I had no idea making your own string was even a thing until I found this thread. As a "moderately handy" guy I was looking forward to putting together my own arrows but this, this is a whole new level of awesome!

The jig this person uses looks like it would be inexpensive and he is definitely putting it to good use: youtube video w/ watch?v=lSmXEt7IbWo (I can't post links yet)


----------



## Kyudo Novice (Sep 9, 2014)

I highly recommend building the El Cheapo (mentioned earlier). Lots of people have built it and they are here to assist with tips and interchangable custom parts. If you can tell the difference between pro built strings, only someone like yourself can produce what you want. I bought a Lil Jon and a BAP, used on AT. ..I use them both. You'll be able to experiment with different materials and diameters, quickly and cheaply...and fine tune your preferences.


----------



## MichaelBrock (Jan 12, 2017)

I checked out the first few pages of the El Cheapo thread, and the plans in dropbox and didn't make the connection that the dropbox plans were the evolved version of El Cheapo. Now making my way through that entire thread to see how it evolved. I don't even have a bow yet (patiently watching the classifieds) and I find myself wanting to build strings!


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I bought this one last year and don't regret it, although you will be busy building all of your buddies strings too. http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRONGHORN-S...539069?hash=item2cb902f23d:g:4rkAAOSwBnVW9zRv

The seller also includes some links to very detailed videos on how to build everything.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

MichaelBrock said:


> I checked out the first few pages of the El Cheapo thread, and the plans in dropbox and didn't make the connection that the dropbox plans were the evolved version of El Cheapo. Now making my way through that entire thread to see how it evolved. I don't even have a bow yet (patiently watching the classifieds) and I find myself wanting to build strings!


I'm not sure the complete evolution is in the thread stated. I just went by the drop box document..

I started out with a wooden 3 post design. It worked fine.
3/4 post design
- commonly serve the whole end loop
- I found most bolts would bend under the string tension I wanted
- harder to serve on the jig due to above tension. When I did the center serving I usually put the string on the bow, stretched by drawing back, twisted, then served. Then the string would start to break in, and I twist some more to get desired brace height.

I started to look at a better solution due to the inability to get good tension on the wood jig to make any sized bow string. ( I didn't have combinations of risers and limbs to serve on the bow). I was looking for something more than just adding more wood to hold the bolts

With the El Cheapo, these are the differences. Some of them leads to improved quality from my own experience
- make the string only on 2 posts, use tag end loop serving (use the bow string itself to make the loop serving).
- can tension easily to stretch the string, and for serving ease.
- can twist the string on the jig without taking it off the posts.
- finished length is much easier to make. (there is a formula for initial post setting and twists)
Basically, you can make a string without ever repositioning on the post.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

I made strings with three wood clamps on my dining room table. It took about 2 hrs per string lol, but it can be done. The $100 Cartel jig works very well. If you use the optional included nuts instead of the large nobs, it is rigid enough to make quality strings.


----------



## MichaelBrock (Jan 12, 2017)

granite14, thanks for the great reply! It helps alot to get personal experience for making these sorts of decisions. When I get around to making my own strings I'll definitely start with the El Cheapo. Now I'm off to research "tag end loop serving". Not getting much work done today...


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Seattlepop said:


> I made strings with three wood clamps on my dining room table. It took about 2 hrs per string lol, but it can be done. The $100 Cartel jig works very well. If you use the optional included nuts instead of the large nobs, it is rigid enough to make quality strings.


This is the one Lancaster sells?


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

SHPoet said:


> This is the one Lancaster sells?


Yes, this one: Cartel CX-1 String Making Jig 

The one review that found it too flexible may not have had the base tightened properly. The same bolt holds the base and the string post brackets but they have to be tightened independently.


----------



## Kyudo Novice (Sep 9, 2014)

The El Cheapo is a high grade string jig that you can make at home with minimal investment. If built to spec, a skilled hand can make top quality pre-stretched strings efficiently. In this case, 'cheapo' doesn't mean low grade. "The Comprehensive DIY Compound bow string/cable making" thread is THE place to go for advice, tips and deep details on every facet of proficient string making at home.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Seattlepop said:


> Yes, this one: Cartel CX-1 String Making Jig


those are a remarkably good product for the price.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

are we talking the Viper1 Jig as the El Cheapo?


----------

